# Kahr Firearms is moving from NY to PA



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The move comes after New York earlier this year passed the SAFE Act, banning sales of assault weapons and high-capacity magazines. Kahr Spokeswoman Sheryl Gallup said the company was mulling an expansion in New York before the legislation, but then found Pennsylvania's gun laws "less restrictive."

Gun company finds bullseye in PA after NY restricts sales


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Good for them.


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

NY will continue to lose tax revenue from companies leaving and lost sales.
Then they will be confused as to why they have budget shortfalls and why they will have to cut services or raise taxes.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Glenn-SC said:


> NY will continue to lose tax revenue from companies leaving and lost sales.
> Then they will be confused as to why they have budget shortfalls and why they will have to cut services or raise taxes.


... and pay out more in unemployment, food stamps, 'disability', etc since many (most) of the (formerly employed) people can't move. the housing market, for sellers, is still complete shit. Good luck to Kahr AND the people that cannot go with them.


----------



## TIDEHSV (Jul 26, 2014)

Remington Arms is in the process of relocating from NY to Huntsville, AL...


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*The lib-tards in that state will simply say, "Good riddance."*



> NY will continue to lose tax revenue from companies leaving and lost sales.
> Then they will be confused as to why they have budget shortfalls and why they will have to cut services or raise taxes.


The entire firearms industry in New York is only a drop in the bucket for the state,,,
Now some of the counties/cities and certainly lots of individuals will suffer,,,
But on a statewide level it's not enough for them to worry about.

The lib-tards in that state will simply state,,,
"Good riddance. Another victory for us."

Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

aarondhgraham:


> The entire firearms industry in New York is only a drop in the bucket for the state,,,


It's not only the firearms industry that is leaving New York. Upstate New York is an industrial wasteland, has been for decades. Basically the only industry left is the financial industry with their big fat Wall Street bonuses keeping the state afloat. Oh, and it's exorbitant property taxes that are used as a substitute for what state income taxes should be paying for. NYC Mayor Bill Deblasio plans on hiking the taxes on the financial industry to expand the socialist welfare state even further. These arrogant bastard's think that New York is such a great place to live and do business in, that people would pay anything to live there. Their last arrogant swine, Bloomberg had the gall to state this publicly. New York simply can not afford to lose more businesses. That's why they are running those ridiculous adds trying to bribe company's to re-locate there with 10 year tax breaks. It's what happens after those tax breaks expire that counts and who will have to make up the difference for those breaks. More than likely it will be those businesses that have been established there that will be shortchanged. They will then pack up and move. The State of New York will in no way forfeit all that tax revenue. This is a great example of how scheming, conniving "Progressive" governments operate. It's sad that the people of New York can't see through all of this and keep electing these same contemptible jackasses into perpetuity. They are literally watching their state go down the toilet but are too stupid to want to do a damn thing about it. Those that do are vastly outnumbered by societies leaches and the public employees unions that have a stranglehold on the state legislature. They may say "Good riddance Another victory for us" for now but soon they will be wallowing in their own excrement.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hello desertman,,,*

Don't hold back now,,,
Tell us how you really feel. :smt112

Not that every word you said isn't true,,,
But since not one of the leaders will suffer personally,,,
They will continue on their merry way to their utopian society.

Aarond

.


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

desertman said:


> aarondhgraham:
> 
> It's not only the firearms industry that is leaving New York. Upstate New York is an industrial wasteland, has been for decades. Basically the only industry left is the financial industry with their big fat Wall Street bonuses keeping the state afloat. Oh, and it's exorbitant property taxes that are used as a substitute for what state income taxes should be paying for. NYC Mayor Bill Deblasio plans on hiking the taxes on the financial industry to expand the socialist welfare state even further. These arrogant bastard's think that New York is such a great place to live and do business in, that people would pay anything to live there. Their last arrogant swine, Bloomberg had the gall to state this publicly. New York simply can not afford to lose more businesses. That's why they are running those ridiculous adds trying to bribe company's to re-locate there with 10 year tax breaks. It's what happens after those tax breaks expire that counts and who will have to make up the difference for those breaks. More than likely it will be those businesses that have been established there that will be shortchanged. They will then pack up and move. The State of New York will in no way forfeit all that tax revenue. This is a great example of how scheming, conniving "Progressive" governments operate. It's sad that the people of New York can't see through all of this and keep electing these same contemptible jackasses into perpetuity. They are literally watching their state go down the toilet but are too stupid to want to do a damn thing about it. Those that do are vastly outnumbered by societies leaches and the public employees unions that have a stranglehold on the state legislature. They may say "Good riddance Another victory for us" for now but soon they will be wallowing in their own excrement.


Its unfortunate that New York City is the voice of New york.
Many folks like myself who live in upstate hold different beliefs.
The firearms industry may be a drop in the bucket for the state.
However to the folks who pride there work in these plants it means
much more. Im disgusted with cuomo. 
On a side note he is closing down mental facilties that house court mandated
pedophiles and releasing them into the community. Wtf


----------



## TIDEHSV (Jul 26, 2014)

Think I mentioned in another thread that Remington Arms is moving to Huntsville, AL. In a way, it's a bit surprising. Huntsville (HSV) is known for high tech, Marshall Space Flight Center, etc. In fact, it's the third largest high-tech center in the country. Granted that we build all of the Toyota engines, etc., but it's largely aerospace and genomic research. I would have thought they would have targeted a more rural area of the state, as Daimler did...


----------

